# Ginger beer



## Faedy (18/2/16)

Hi all
Recently got back into brewing after a 20yr break
Mainly keg my beers and have tried two Muntons Ginger beer mixes but the sacrine? Artificial taste is gross.
Any alternatives or suggestions?


----------



## Kingy (18/2/16)

Welcome and Happy reading. This makes a great beer. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/30492-Ginger-Beer-Recipe---Scratch-Brew-No-Kit


----------

